# Секвестрирующаяся грыжа, боль в левой ноге



## Свет22 (2 Фев 2016)

Здравствуйте, доктор. Помогите, пожалуйста. Мне 40 лет, вес 65, рост 169. Живу в Уфе. Остеохондроз был всегда. В начале декабря неожиданно появилась боль левой ноге по задней ее поверхности, по ягодице и бедру. Врач назначил диклофенак, милоксикам, мовалис, магнезию( я гипертоник). Лечение не помогло. В конце декабря я оскользнулась га ступеньках, не упала, но сделала неловкое движение назад. Пронзила острая боль в спине, после нее, мне стало хуже. Нога спазмировалась, движения делала я осторожно, чтобы не спровоцировать прострел в ноге. В начале января пошла на иглоукалывание, вытерпела 5 раз, боль во время сеанса была невыносимой, попадала игла прямо в нервы, било как током. Я решила сама сделать МРТ ( врач назначал лечение на основании снимков сделанных летом, грыжа была 0.8 см). МРТ я сделала 22 января. Грыжа стала секвестрирующаяся 1,5 см! Мое состояние: Сейчас болит левая нога по задней поверхности в ягодице, бедре, иногда в колене сзади. Боль пронизывающая, острая при неудачных движениях. Все делаю осторожно. Встаю с постели и ложусь тяжело из за боли. При ходьбе легче, мышцы немного расслабляются. Вперед наклон сделать не могу, тянет левую ногу. Спина как будто деревянная, хотя могу сделать наклоны в бока без боли, повороты, но осторожно. На носочках и пятках ходить могу с одинаковой силой. Беспокоит онемение ( как будто в колготке) внизу ягодицы, сбоку бедра, немного пятка сверху. Вопросы: 1 Можно ли избежать операцию?2. Каким образом, что нужно для этого? 3. Когда бить тревогу, на операцию? Спасибо. Описание грыжи и снимки загрузила.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Фев 2016)

Едва ли консервативное лечение в данном конкретном случае даст положительный результат. Разве что продлит страдания. 
Желательно обратиться за помощью к нейрохирургам.


----------



## Свет22 (3 Фев 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Едва ли консервативное лечение в данном конкретном случае даст положительный результат. Разве что продлит страдания.
> Желательно обратиться за помощью к нейрохирургам.


Спасибо за ответ, но... Много вопросов на счет операции. Не получится ли , что боль эта вовсе не из-за грыжи, ведь такая боль бывает и не только из -за нее. Сделают, а боль останется? Я думаю, может как то обследоваться, чтобы установить причину.

И еще, грыжа может " засохнуть", по Вашему мнению. Если жить как хрустальная ваза, то осложнения можно избежать? ( паралич, парез). У меня ведь обе ноги ниже колена по силе одинаковые?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Фев 2016)

На представленных снимках четко видна компрессия спинномозговых корешков слева  грыжей МПД L5-S1. 
Можно, конечно, ждать, пока грыжа "засохнет", тратить деньги на чудо-целителей, но едва ли удастся избежать печального итога..


----------



## Свет22 (3 Фев 2016)

Спасибо за ответ.

Вы первый откликнулись на мое сообщение, и отвечаете на дополнительные вопросы, благодарю Вас за это! Скажите, пожалуйста, я об этом не спрашивала ни кого, почему так стремительно у меня произошла секвестрация? Позапрошлым летом была грыжа 0,3 см, этим летом 0,8 см, а в январе уже секвестр да еще 1,5 см!!!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Фев 2016)

Свет22 написал(а):


> Вы первый откликнулись на мое сообщение, и отвечаете на дополнительные вопросы, благодарю Вас за это! Скажите, пожалуйста, я об этом не спрашивала ни кого, почему так стремительно у меня произошла секвестрация? Позапрошлым летом была грыжа 0,3 см, этим летом 0,8 см, а в январе уже секвестр да еще 1,5 см!!!


Только Всевышний может дать правильный ответ.


----------



## Свет22 (25 Фев 2016)

Здравствуйте доктор, прошел почти месяц с последнего Вашего мне ответа.  Я отказалась от операции. Скажите, если онемение прошло( оно было по задней поверхности ноги до колена), можно считать, что состояние мое улучшается. Или это не показатель? Правда, остается спазм в ягодице( грушевидная мышца).  Можно попробовать блокаду в эту мышцу? Или что еще можно ней сделать?,

Например массаж, хотя мне будет больно, в мышце периодически как камни образуются, я сама пальцами на них нажимаю во время спазма, становится немного легче.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Фев 2016)

Очень хорошо, что имеется положительная динамика.
Что касается грушевидной мышцы, то можно и ЛМБ выполнить, и пройти курс лечения у мануального терапевта, где ведущая роль будет принадлежать постизометрической релаксации (ПИР) и остеопатическим техникам.
В виде самопомощи можно использовать массаж теннисным мячиком (лёжа не спине подкладываете мячик под ягодицу и "катаетесь" на нём).


----------



## Свет22 (25 Фев 2016)

Спасибо большое


----------



## Свет22 (25 Фев 2016)

Мне страшно делать блокаду, эпидуральную, лучше не надо? Какую? Обычно делают без помощи рентгена, на ощупь , не опасно ли это? Если нетрудно объясните пожалуйста


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (26 Фев 2016)

Свет22 написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответ, но... Много вопросов на счет операции. Не получится ли , что боль эта вовсе не из-за грыжи, ведь такая боль бывает и не только из -за нее. Сделают, а боль останется? Я думаю, может как то обследоваться, чтобы установить причину.
> 
> И еще, грыжа может " засохнуть", по Вашему мнению. Если жить как хрустальная ваза, то осложнения можно избежать? ( паралич, парез). У меня ведь обе ноги ниже колена по силе одинаковые?



1) Возможно, что боль не из-за грыжи, хотя онемение говорит все-таки в пользу сдавления корешка.
Однако вот при таких болях - только в ягодице - не всегда просто разобраться. Иногда корешковые боли проявляются только в области ягодицы, иногда это может быть мышечно-тонический синдром. Для уточнения диагноза я обычно использую локальные инъекции (блокады) разных типов. Если сделать в мышцу и через несколько дней эпидурально, то в зависимости от эффекта каждой из них можно указать на причину с высокой вероятностью

2) жить как хрустальная виза не только нет смысла, но и вредно. Грыжи образуются чаще всего не от каких-то чрезмерных нагрузок, а от минимальных движений из-за того, что в диске с течением многих лет накопились изменения. Излишне оберегая себя, вы снижаете резервы своего тела, становитесь слабее и в конечном итоге уязвимее. Говоря другими словами, если постоянно лежать на диване, то рано или поздно тело остабнет настолько, что поворот с одного бока на другой окажется опасным. 

3) улучшение чувствительности - безусловно положительный знак, который сведетельствует о улучшении и дает надежду на постепенное восстановление без операции.

Подробнее о операциях можете почитать на моем сайте


----------



## Свет22 (26 Фев 2016)

Спасибо Вам, благодарю Вас за появление на моей страничке. Я на данный момент нахожусь в тупике, разочаровании. Просто по- человечески устала не от того, что карабкаюсь к выздоровлению, терплю боль, а от того, что устала ходить бесполезно по врачам, которые не пытаются помочь мне (наверное, от своей некомпетентности), а пинают к нейрохирургу на операцию. Они даже не осматривают меня, только снимки разглядывают. Не спрашивают о состоянии. Ведь о том, что должно и как должно или не должно быть при грыже, я узнала из этого сайта. Могу ли я Вас спрашивать, консультироваться с Вами?

Если нетрудно, подскажите, пожалуйста. Я хочу сделать блокаду в ягодицу. Какой состав лучше ввести? Безопаснее. Делать под рентгеном или на ощупь (не опасно ли на ощупь?)Я уже делала в конце января блокаду только возле грыжи с дипроспаном, не помогло, если только чуть-чуть (хотя маловероятно). Вообще, боюсь блокады.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (26 Фев 2016)

Свет22 написал(а):


> Спасибо Вам, благодарю Вас за появление на моей страничке. Я на данный момент нахожусь в тупике, разочаровании. Просто по- человечески устала не от того, что карабкаюсь к выздоровлению, терплю боль, а от того, что устала ходить бесполезно по врачам, которые не пытаются помочь мне (наверное, от своей некомпетентности), а пинают к нейрохирургу на операцию. Они даже не осматривают меня, только снимки разглядывают. Не спрашивают о состоянии. Ведь о том, что должно и как должно или не должно быть при грыже, я узнала из этого сайта. Могу ли я Вас спрашивать, консультироваться с Вами?
> 
> Если нетрудно, подскажите, пожалуйста. Я хочу сделать блокаду в ягодицу. Какой состав лучше ввести? Безопаснее. Делать под рентгеном или на ощупь (не опасно ли на ощупь?)Я уже делала в конце января блокаду только возле грыжи с дипроспаном, не помогло, если только чуть-чуть (хотя маловероятно). Вообще, боюсь блокады.


Не говорить с пациентом - это в любой ситуации очень грубая ошибка, а когда речь заходит о болях, то вдвойне. Боль ведь невозможно увидеть на снимках, ее только словами и описать. Никак иначе. У двух пациентов с одинаковыми картинками состояние может отличаться кардинально.

Насчет блокады - это вопрос, на который ответить невозможно так, чтобы вам мой ответ помог. Специалист, который владеет техникой, и умеет сделать безопасно, и знает, какой препарат вводить, и знает, какую именно из десятков вариантов инъекций выполнить. Вот с этим серьезные проблемы. Это очень странно, но хотя правила выполнения блокад описаны давным-давно, есть старые и новые учебники, освоить технику не так уж и трудно, но мало кто ей владеет. Даже в Москве я плохо представляю, к кому можно обратиться. Практически ни один из моих пациентов до меня не сталкивался с врачами, которые делают блокады, особенно эпидуральные.
Рентгеновский аппарат не нужен.
Инъекция в мышцу без проблем выполняется без рентгеновского аппарата просто в место максимальной болезненности или по определенным ориентирам. Эпидуральные инъекции хотя и рекомендуют выполнять с рентген-контролем, есть классическая методика, разработанная американцем Cyriax лет 70 назад. Иглу вводят через крестцовый канал. Риск минимален, а вероятность успешного попадания в эпидуральный канал около 80%. То есть если сделать с десяток процедур, то восемь будут успешными. Я всего раз в жизни пользовался рентген-контролем в особом случае и один раз УЗИ-аппаратом.
К чему это я все... Ваше описание про "блокаду возле грыжи" говорит с вероятностью 99%, что это была обычная паравертебральная блокада, которая к грыже вообще никакого отношения не имеет и от нее никакого эффекта ждать не приходится...


----------



## Свет22 (26 Фев 2016)

Спасибо за такой полный ответ.

Таким образом, если я правильно поняла, эпидуральная эффективнее. Чем она может быть опасна, могут ли быть осложнения после нее? Может ли врач за один прием сделать и в мышцу и эпидуральную? Или нельзя так. ( это я на случай, если мне так предложат)

А Вы посмотрели мои снимки и историю? Посмотрите пожалуйста. Они выше, в начале самом. Слишком страшные?


----------



## Свет22 (2 Мар 2016)

*доктор Черепанов*, ответьте мне пожалуйста. Посмотрите мою историю, что можете сказать? Буду очень признательна!


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (2 Мар 2016)

Эпидуральная блокада эффективнее если все-таки причина боли - раздражение корешка (что вероятнее в вашем случаее).
Инъекция в мышцу эффективнее если причина боли - тонический синдром этой мышцы (что менее вероятно, но возможно. Иногда также мышечный спазм может возникать на фоне раздражения корешка, поэтому инъекция в мышцу может частично сработать даже если причина не в ней)

Делать туда и туда сразу смысла нет - как мы тогда поймем, что помогло?

Риски эпидуральной инъекции есть, но они минимальны. В классических руководствах к ней очень серьезное отношение - как к хирургической операции. Важно, в частности, тщательно обработать место инъекции. На практике сталкивался однажды с нагноением в месте инъекции, других осложнений не было - на тысячи выполненных процедур. В литературе описано нагноение эпидуральной клетчатки, случайное введение препаратов под твердую мозговую оболочку (риск при введении через крестец минимален, легко избежать, если правильно выполнять процедуру). Этих осложнений не видел никогда. Описано также, что иногда случайно лекарство попадает в кровеносную систему. Это не опасно. 
Сразу после эпидуральной блокады может быть усиление болей в ноге - это не осложнение, а сигнал о том, что действительно страдает корешок.


----------



## Свет22 (2 Мар 2016)

Спасибо за сообщение. Сколько времени, по Вашему мнению,  можно откладывать  операцию, терпеть боль. Я на тот случай, если блокада не поможет. Сколько их можно сделать, чтобы понять их неэффективность. Честно сказать, делать операцию не хочу, в тоже время переживаю не делаю ли себе этим хуже. Как определиться в выборе решения(операция или нет). Посмотрите мою историю и снимки, пожалуйста, в этой теме в самом начале.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (11 Мар 2016)

Зайдите на мой сайт, там есть вся информация на эту тему. Решение нужно принимать в течение приблизительно 4-6 мес. Позже означает уже меньшие шансы помочь хирургически.


----------



## Свет22 (23 Мар 2016)

Здравствуйте доктор Черепанов, я сделала все-таки 6 марта операцию. Никаких лекарств не принимаю, даны рекомендации общие после выписки. Честно сказать, не совсем понимаю как быть, чтобы не упустить важное в реабилитации. Читала на сайте как правильно себя вести, гимнастику делать на ранних этапах. К врачу по каждому поводу ездить сложно пока, сидеть то нельзя. Скажите, пожалуйста, прочитала о нейромидине на этом сайте, нужно его пить?( мне же вообще ничего не назначали).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Мар 2016)

Не назначали, так может и не надо.
Что осталось после операции?


----------



## Свет22 (24 Мар 2016)

Федор Петрович, сегодня назначила невролог нейромидин и мидокалм. После операции онемение в левой стопе, хотя до операции не было. Зато нечеловеческие боли в ноге закончились, теперь пятка после ходьбы болит. Иногда седалищный нерв чуть -чуть ноет. Невролог сегодня проверила рефлексы, сказала, в больной ноге синдром натяжения(может как- то по другому называется, я не запомнила). Нога, видимо, немного напряжена.

Хочу спросить о типе моей операции. Мне сделали: интраламинарная фораменотомия с удалением секвестрированной грыжи диска l5s1 с реконструкцией латерального кармана и кюретажем междискового промежутка. Можно  объяснить мне простым языком что это, последствия.

микродискэктомия- это что -то другое, чем отличается от моей операции? Как избежать спаечный процесс? Ваши упражнения я делаю, начну завтра колоть нейромидин и пить мидокалм. Операция была 6 марта, т.е. Прошло почти 3 недели. Что еще я должна делать, чтобы не было рецидива? Так хочу избежать повторений этих мук!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Мар 2016)

Свет22 написал(а):


> Хочу спросить о типе моей операции. Мне сделали: интраламинарная фораменотомия с удалением секвестрированной грыжи диска l5s1 с реконструкцией латерального кармана и кюретажем междискового промежутка. Можно  объяснить мне простым языком что это, последствия.


Золотой стандарт. Правильный.


Свет22 написал(а):


> микродискэктомия- это что -то другое, чем отличается от моей операции? Как избежать спаечный процесс? Ваши упражнения я делаю, начну завтра колоть нейромидин и пить мидокалм. Операция была 6 марта, т.е. Прошло почти 3 недели. Что еще я должна делать, чтобы не было рецидива? Так хочу избежать повторений этих мук!


Назначили, принимайте. ЛФК хорошо. Не спешите и учитесь делать все правильно.


----------



## Свет22 (24 Мар 2016)

Спасибо


----------



## Свет22 (27 Мар 2016)

Федор Петрович, скажите, пожалуйста. Через какое время после операции сделать контрольное МРТ?

После такого вида операции, как моя, когда обычно выходят на работу? (могу ли выйти через месяц после операции, я- преподаватель, нужно работать всего по 2 часа).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2016)

Свет22 написал(а):


> Федор Петрович, скажите, пожалуйста. Через какое время после операции сделать контрольное МРТ?


Не болит и не делать.


Свет22 написал(а):


> После такого вида операции, как моя, когда обычно выходят на работу? (могу ли выйти через месяц после операции, я- преподаватель, нужно работать всего по 2 часа).


Большинство через месяц.


----------



## Свет22 (27 Мар 2016)

Спасибо. Попробую через неделю на работу выйти.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Мар 2016)

Пробовать надо сейчас. Сколько Вам добираться до работы? Сколько на работе, стоя или сидя, есть ли возможность полежать? Сколько с работы? Корсет есть?


----------



## Свет22 (28 Мар 2016)

Я, конечно же, об этом думала, корсет носила до операции и до сих пор( получается уже 3 месяца! Долго конечно! Мышцы бы не расслабить). Работа моя только стоя, присесть некогда, да мне же нельзя сидеть до 2 месяцев, правильно? 2 часа нужно продержаться (4 занятия по 30 минут), диванчик приглядела, прилягу минут на 5 в переменку, может удастся?!  Работа недалеко. Постараюсь все учесть, спасибо. Буду учиться жить, а не существовать. На работе не была с декабря!

У меня проблема в том, как добраться до работы. Лежа в машине, наверное, идеально, но немного мне неловко перед людьми в нее заползать, а потом выползать( на заднем сиденье). Можно ли мне ехать на переднем сиденье , как разместиться?( сиденье полностью горизонтально не опускается, немного прогиб, мне страшно в прогиб спиной ложиться). Ложиться на спину или можно на бок?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Мар 2016)

Можно на переднем, можно и на бок.
Начинайте тренироваться.


----------



## Свет22 (29 Мар 2016)

Спасибо

Федор Петрович, у моего папы(64 года) тоже грыжа0,9см в s1l5. У него таких болей что были у меня нет. Но тянущая боль в обеих ногах по задней поверхности ниже колена до стопы. Еще есть некоторая слабость в ногах. Долго ходить не может. Знаю, что в таком возрасте операции не делают. Я переживаю, чтобы у него до моего состояния не дошло, когда ничего не помогает. Судя по тому, что я лечилась так долго, испробовала на себе, наверное, все, не хотелось бы время тратить для его лечения на поиски грамотного специалиста. Я так и не нашла. Больше с сайта узнавала, чем от них. В Уфе даже нет вертебролога! Я понимаю, что должно быть стандартное лечение. Проблема в том, что у него в 2007 году был инфаркт сердца, есть проблемы с желудком ( раньше была язва, лечили). Можно ему сделаю в ягодицу дипроспан? Мне блокаду делали им, в инструкции прочитала, что в ягодицу можно. Или лучше дексаметазон? Знаю, это гормоны. Но мовалисы, вольтарены, и т.д. Кратковременно на несколько часов действуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Мар 2016)

Лечение по инету не назначают.
Операцию делают не по возрасту, а по сохранности.
В Уфе есть нейрохирурги, и любой сделает блокаду  с Дипроспаном.


----------



## Свет22 (29 Мар 2016)

Я понимаю, но, поверьте, я до сих пор не знаю куда кинуться, была за 3 месяца в разных больницах, но... Не нашла, даже блокаду не так сделали. Ладно, начнем заново искать. Извините


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Мар 2016)

Тут не извиняться, тут кричать надо!


----------



## Свет22 (4 Апр 2016)

Подскажите, пожалуйста, когда после операции можно делать массаж спины и физиотерапию (что именно эффективно и необходимо). Так хочется массаж, спина просит. Только сможет ли она выдержать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Апр 2016)

Сможет, если массаж, а не костоправство.


----------



## Свет22 (7 Апр 2016)

Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, Федор Петрович, как быть с корсетом? По операции прошел месяц. Снимаю только в положении лежа. Ношу все время. Боюсь снимать, спина какая то слабая, мышцы, наверное, уже ослабли. Переживаю. Через какое время можно ходить без корсета? Дома могу уже без него обходиться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Апр 2016)

А Вы схитрите. Обманите организм и мозги. 
Сперва без корсета в туалет, потом на час. потом на лавочку, потом в магазин, потом на работу и т.д.

Начните с 5 минут, стоя без корсета.


----------



## Свет22 (8 Апр 2016)

спасибо, начну


----------



## Свет22 (29 Апр 2016)

Федор Петрович, у меня, наверное, что-то опять начинается. Второй день непонятное ощущение в области ягодиц ( обеих), до операции только слева. Объяснить сложно, примерно так: Чувство жжения в нижнем внутреннем квадрате в обеих ягодицах. На ощупь как- будто немного спазмированные мышцы(твердые). Операция прошла 6 марта. Я невероятно боюсь, неужели это начало того, что когда-то то было!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2016)

Посмотрим. Пока полечим.


----------



## Свет22 (16 Июн 2016)

Здравствуйте Федор Петрович. В июле хочу поехать в специализированный санаторий на реабилитацию(операция была 6 марта), возможно, будут предлагать вытяжку. Как Вы относитесь к такой процедуре? Как Вы считаете, какие именно процедуры мне можно и нужно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2016)

Если вытяжка правильная, то хорошо.


----------



## Свет22 (28 Июн 2016)

Федор Петрович, что входит в программу по реабилитации после операции( стандартно). Какие основные мероприятия нужны.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июн 2016)

*
Упражнения после операции на позвоночнике по удалению межпозвонковой грыжи диска *

22. *Упражнения первого месяца* 

23. *Упражнения второго месяца* 

24. *Упражнения третьего месяца* 

25. *Упражнения после операции на шейном отделе позвоночника* 

*
Рекомендации для пациентов, оперированных на поясничном отделе позвоночника*

26. *Первая неделя после операции* 

27. *Первый месяц после операции* 

28. *Второй и третий месяц после операции*


----------

